# STD 3RD Run on DNP



## Stevethedream (Oct 15, 2018)

Where do I start. Ok, so the last year and a half I've been trying to run dnp on multiple occasions and had horrible side effects! I mean horrible! What would happen is the moment I would take my first dose of 250mg crystal, within minutes my mouth would become extremely tingly and dry. Also, only on my left hand, I would instantly get a rash on my palm. A little bigger than the size of a golf ball. 

So I thought no big deal and continued on to the next day. After my second dose my mouth would become tingly again and this time my lips were burning. Later on in the second day my mouth accumulated over 20 plus canker sores. EXTREMELY PAINFUL! I would try and go one more day but the sores in my mouth were way to PAINFUL. I literally couldn't eat or drink anything at all! So of course I immediately stopped and took as my body rejects dnp. Now a year later I'm trying powder. I'm in my 3rd day and so far so good.

The first day I took 2 caps and than yesterday I took 3 caps. Today I took 2 caps in the morning and still feel really good. The normal sides from dnp like water retention, night sweats, lathargy, shortness of breathing and lack of work outs never bothered me. I hope this time around I can go for at least 10-14 days on 500mg ed. I'll continue to log everything on this board and pray for the best lol. Also, if anyone has ever experienced the rash on the hand and mouth please comment. I have absolutely no clue why or what caused it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2018)

sounds shitty, i don't understand why, with sides like that, you wouldn't rather commit to a diet plan that would give you better more sustainable results? oh and maybe don't refer to yourself as "STD" lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 15, 2018)

Lol I know lol. Stevethedream so everyone calls me that. As for diet, I agree 100%! But like I said with the normal sides, I don't mind them at all.


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2018)

Are you taking Benadryl?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2018)

It's not for you. Just stay away. A certain percentage of people just have negative reactions. Not much you can do.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2018)

Some of these drugs just aren’t worth it.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 15, 2018)

If you have trouble breathing or lip swelling discontinue immediately, take a benadryl/epi pen, GO TO ER. Some guys get the allergic reaction to it and take H1 receptor blockers (bendaryl) during DNP cycle. Those symptoms you stated are indicative of an allergic reaction. Some reactions can become less severe with desensitization, others become worse overtime with continued use. Remember if your body is telling you something, listen to it! Be safe.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes. That didn't even help at all


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 15, 2018)

Day 3 I took my dose of 500mg in the morning and everything was all good still. Now 8 hrs later I'm sweating super super bad in 40° Wisconsin weather lol. No sores or rashes yet..Hoping I'm all good. The last 3 times the sores and rashes appeared on day 2. Crossing my fingers


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2018)

dang man that sounds intense! I've taken both powder and crystal, I had similar effects but with differences in both. But like some people have said, some people are allergic to the DNP product. Some people could have a reaction based on the filler but that would also be kind of odd unless they are using something really off the wall. Do have a question for you tho... any particular reason you are running such a high dose of 3 pills to start off with? But from the sounds of it...sounds like the DNP kicking in as youre getting the normal side effects, hopefully nothing of the other sort of sides you experienced in the past.

2 more questions: the times you said you have tried a couple of times, was it all crystal version or did you try the powder and if it was crystal...was it same batch/supplier?
and lastly... you said you are trying powder this go around (my fave)...powder is normally 200mg/cap





















and lastly...GO METS!


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 16, 2018)

I started off high because I always started off low and the horrible sides would come within hrs or even a day. So this time I said screw it and wanted to see what would happen starting with 600mg lol. Both times it was crystal that I ran. I thought it was a bad batch and ordered again a couple months later and still had the same problem. So far powder seems to be working &#55357;&#56835;&#55358;&#56606;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 16, 2018)

Stevethedream said:


> I started off high because I always started off low and the horrible sides would come within hrs or even a day. So this time I said screw it and wanted to see what would happen starting with 600mg lol. Both times it was crystal that I ran. I thought it was a bad batch and ordered again a couple months later and still had the same problem. So far powder seems to be working &#55357;&#56835;&#55358;&#56606;&#55357;&#56397;




lolz I hear ya. Yeah the sides at 600mg for some people are rough, straight rough. but like you said, you're in 40F weather so at least you are staying warm "naturally". I always got odd looks when Im sweating but yet its snowing. But wondering if maybe you have a reaction to the crystal set up which is odd, but if it was from the same place, it likely was a different batch but maybe the filler or such. But the itching in your throat you were talking about could be the filler or it could be the DNP as its known for it. I get a really dry throat from DNP after about day 15 and it sucks!

But glad that the powder is working its charm and no bad sides popping up. Kill it!


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 21, 2018)

Ship it to me. I will be very grateful. Serious.


----------

